# Splices in Conduit Bodies Such as an LB, LL, LR, etc.



## jar546 (Aug 9, 2019)

Can you use a conduit body such as or similar as the one in the picture for a wire splice?


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2019)

I would say yes, but i also expect you to quite a code section that says no.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2019)

e hilton said:


> I would say yes, but i also expect you to quite a code section that says no.



Under normal circumstances, no but under certain circumstances, yes.  Can anyone guess the code section or when you could splice?


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 11, 2019)

Not really a guess 
I know it’s at the end of 314.16
I would go to the truck and look it up but it’s raining, fast cars are turning left and I have a batch of fresh boiled green peanuts calling me


----------



## jar546 (Aug 11, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Not really a guess
> I know it’s at the end of 314.16
> I would go to the truck and look it up but it’s raining, fast cars are turning left and I have a batch of fresh boiled green peanuts calling me



You are right and because I respect your decision to watch cars make a left hand turn for hours, I will fill in the blanks.

NEC 314.16(C)(2) states that only conduit bodies that are durably and legibly marked by the manufacturer with their volume shall be permitted to contain splices, taps or devices.  They do, however have to use Table 314.16(B) which is limited to sized #18awg to #6awg which leads me to believe that only those sizes can be spliced if the box says so.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 12, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> and I have a batch of fresh boiled green peanuts calling me


I’m guessing you are near south carolina, i dont know many other places that enjoy boiled goobers.  Man they are good.  Addictive.


----------

